# flounder, crabbing light?



## dangerking

Im looking for ideas on handheld flounder lights, getting tired of the lantern. Please post your ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Snatch it

Hey I will post some pics of our set up! It is easy to use and throws out some good light!


----------



## barnsie

Hi From New Zealand



We may be able to help. We are a fishing tackle manufacturing company in New Zealand and developed some hand held gigging lights here because the old style kerosene and white spirit lanterns were too dangerous and cumbersome and the mantles too fragile. 



We have found there is no good reason to put up with the old lights as the new ones actually cover more area more quickly. We sent some of the early models to the US and got some great feedback and have just recently brought out a new model, which has four times to twelve times the light output of the earlier model.



Each of the new flounder gigging lights has a 3 watt Cree LED bulb which emits a massive 200 lumens of light (*Lumens are the common measure of light emitted)



http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/flounder_lights.html



The new flounder gigging lights are rechargeable, modular and are mounted on a telescopic handle. Best of all you get to choose how much light you want! Up to three of the new lights can be mounted to the handle for a blinding total of 600 lumens of light output.
















We sent quite a few of our hand held flounder gigging lights to the US and they seem to work just as well there as they do here. 














The report above was sent in from Florida


----------



## Snatch it

Ok how much are they?


----------



## showme parrothead

The link shows a price in US $$ of $80.00


----------



## barnsie

THE THREE FLOUNDER LIGHT OFFERS AT HALF PRICE HAVE BEEN TAKEN UP. Thanks for all the offers from flounder fishers willing to help and apologies to those who were unsuccessful. I look forward to getting some reports in from your part of the world from those who were successful.





Thanks for looking at our light page. We are really keen to get these new lights tested in your waters under your conditions and could do a deal on a few of these lights that gives us a win-win outcome. 



I have given fishing stuff away in the past to people who promise to get back to us with a report and some photos but few ever do - I think many have been armchair fishermen who do all their fishing on the net!



So, if you are in an active flounder gigger, the offer I propose is to sell one of these lights to you at half price on the condition that you report back to us soon after receiving the light. The report should include photos and an unbiased report on how the light performs under your conditions in your fishery. We must be free to publish any report and photos on our website if we choose to. 



After you have reported back I will send you a free second torch only with a rubber bracket so that you will always have a spare or can use two at the same time. If any others in this forum want the same deal I could let two others have it. If you don't wish to take me up on the offer - or if others are interested let me know. However because I am trying to run a business I will limit this offer to three active flounder giggers from this forum.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

I would be interested in seeing one of your lights. We are a manufacturer of lean rails and lights for local boats. Also I lived in Christchurch for 4 years.









As you can see in the pic we don't supply the light itself. Don,t know if your light could be made to work in a boat situation but would be curious to see.


----------



## mmmmflounder

are these lights to be used underwater


----------



## barnsie

One of the benefits of these lights is they can run underwater (they are guaranteed waterproof to 33 feet deep) and the lens is impervious to thermal shock so they can be run out of the water and immersed when running without cracking the lens. The advantage of this is you can run it out of the water with the telescopic handle fully extended to floodlight a wide arc if the water is a bit muddy or immerse it as you are wading if the water is clear. If you read all the information on the page here



http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/flounder_lights.html



It better explains all the advantages of these prawn, crab, squid and flounder gigging lights


----------



## barnsie

Hi Breeze



I haven't tried using the new lights from my boat yet but plan to rig up four or five of them on a light bar and test it out in the Whangarei Harbour. There are a few flounder around at the moment but I usually wade for them.



I don't know why, but in New Zealand gigging from boats is almost unheard of, everybody wades for them.



If the lights work well from my 16ft Brooker Boat I will get back in touch with you regarding seeing if they work in your fishery from flounder boats.



Good to see another kiwi in this forum, the size of the flounder you get over there are so much bigger than ours, do they taste as good?


----------



## bama1

I would have to see some pics of these lights being used in somewhat murky waters before jumping the gun on them.

I run 2500 watts of hallogens on my boat and when im wading I use a coleman converted camp to floundering, from white gas to propane. The first rule is if you can't see them you won't get them.

However you make your decision please let us know how it works out.


----------



## dangerking

Barnsie I will gladly take you up on your offer. I have been reading up on your site this past week, I was going to purchase your 90.00 light but wasnt sure of the shipping costs. Please email me at [email protected] or call me at 850-293-9535.

Look forward to hearing from you,

Max Hoffman


----------



## barnsie

I will make a video next time I go out. Do you know the visibility you need the light to work in. Divers use a six inch white disk and lower it over the side until they lose sight of it. This distance is how the divers measure visibility. Next time you have a marginal night try and estimate that distance and I will take photos in the same conditions.


----------



## barnsie

To those who private messaged me thanks for volunteering to test the new lights and send in reports. That is great! I tried responding by PM but the replies didn?t get sent for some reason



So to those who are interested in this offer of half price flounder gigging lights in return for feedback and photos, I suggest you have a look at the options available at the link below and choose what you think is best. Whatever choice you make will be available at half price. Only three rigs are available at half price and it is first come first served.



http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/flounder_lights.html



The single light with spare battery would give around 4 hours of good lighting (200 lumens), change battery after two hours. 



The single light rig on a telescopic handle with spare battery (2 batteries in total) and charger at half price would cost USD $40.00 plus postage of USD 19.50





The two light rig would give around 8 hours of gigging time if only one light was used and the batteries changed every two hours, or 4 hours of more intense light if both lights were used together (400 lumens), change battery after two hours. 



The two light rig on a telescopic handle with spare batteries (4 batteries in total) and single charger at half price would cost USD $69.00 plus postage of USD 25.00



The three light rig would give up to 12 hours of gigging time if only one light was used and the batteries changed, or 4 hours of intense light if all three lights were used together (600 lumens), change battery after two hours. 

Alternately, two lights could be used and one held in reserve or some other combination.



The three light rig on a telescopic handle with spare batteries (6 batteries in total) and single charger at half price would cost USD $93.50 plus postage of USD 32.00



After receiving reports and photos back from those who follow through we will send a free spare light to reward them for their troubles. Please remember this offer is only for active flounder giggers and crabbers



Let me know what you think


----------



## Tall-TinesAR

ive used a portable LED light

that works just as well


----------



## barnsie

THE THREE FLOUNDER LIGHT OFFERS AT HALF PRICE HAVE BEEN TAKEN UP. Thanks for all the offers from flounder fishers willing to help and apologies to those who were unsuccessful. I look forward to getting some reports in from your part of the world from those who were successful.


----------



## aladave

I'm curious, has anyone had a chance to try these Cree LED lights from New Zealand? If so would you mind sharing your experience and opinion about their performance? Many thanks.


----------



## barnsie

Hi Dave



I have posted a video about floundering in New Zealand on youtube at this link










Hope it helps


----------



## X-Shark

> I don't know why, but in New Zealand gigging from boats is almost unheard of, everybody wades for them.




I think it's time you set a new trend. Rig a boat.


----------



## Papa Z

I don't have any pix of it but i use a WalMart light called Star light or bright! About 15 bucks and last all night on 1 bat, All U need is to fit it to your boat of walking handle is some PVC! Nice thange is that the feliment is replaceable! About 6 buck's!!


----------



## banjovie

This is my setup it is a pair of the starfireII 50wt lights from Wal Mart. With a switch and a sling. And my 4" PVC float for the rubbermade cont. Floats the battery in 2 inches of water and you dont even notice it behind you!


----------

